# was Tecumseh the ONLY mfg with 2 shafts



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

Was Tecumseh the only manufacturer to make a motor with the "2nd pulley" driven off the camshaft ? What HP did these come in. ? Is anyone making a replacement motor with this set up ?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe so and 2 shaft were in 3 to 5 HP engines. Not very common back then and even less so now. Roger


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a 2-shaft 8hp Tecumseh on an MTD, one of the HMSK80 engines.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

No, Briggs & Stratton made them as well, but I can't ever recall seeing a Sno-Guard with a cam PTO, most of them were on tillers right around the 5hp range. You could combine parts from one of these and a Sno-Guard engine of the same size to make one though.

Tecumseh made the cam PTO Snow Kings up to at least 10hp.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

ttles714 said:


> Was Tecumseh the only manufacturer to make a motor with the "2nd pulley" driven off the camshaft ? What HP did these come in. ? Is anyone making a replacement motor with this set up ?


=========================================

Quite a few of the older Tillers, and snow blowers, used the 2 shaft engines, both Briggs and Tecumseh. If you have the extended camshaft and the side cover, you can swap them over to a regular 1 shaft engine. In 2011, I converted a 1978, Briggs 8hp model 190402 series engine, over to a double shaft unit. I found a N.O.S. cam and side cover by chance. The engine itself, has about 4 hrs of original run time on it. Here is the Briggs --- -- John


----------

